# Every time you kick out a passenger, don't end the trip, tell them to cancel



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

They will have to cancel in order to get a new uber and won't be able to 1-star you.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Instead of ending the trip, can't WE hit cancel?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Instead of ending the trip, can't WE hit cancel?


No

once we slide begin trip the only way to end it is to slide end trip. there is no cancel option for the driver.

he really offers a brilliant solution even if the pax emails uber it's his word against ours. and nobody knows what really happened in any event it will avoid a one star rating!

you can always contact uber with the trip number and give them your side of the story.

another way to avoid the one star, brilliant!


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No


I must have misread what you guys have been saying on here. I thought we should hit cancel trip and they cannot rate us.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> I must have misread what you guys have been saying on here. I thought we should hit cancel trip and they cannot rate us.


Yes, only if you havent started the trip yet. If you have, theres no cancel button.

But my question is, if you wait for them to cancel, what if they dont....and your trip just keeps on going, then I guess you done for the night.
And if the pax can cancel like that, couldnt they just take a 20min trip,and hit the cancel button 2min before the stop? aka free ride? or $5 (although i have seen a $10 cancel on my trip list)


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

uh what? there is a cancel even after you start it. you have to hit the info button in the corner and it says cancel. this is for android phones.

id know, I had a ride I accidently started early but the pax never came so I hit the info button(where it shows pax name and rating ) and in the corner it says cancel. then it shows you lists of reasons.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> uh what? there is a cancel even after you start it. you have to hit the info button in the corner and it says cancel. this is for android phones.
> 
> id know, I had a ride I accidently started early but the pax never came so I hit the info button(where it shows pax name and rating ) and in the corner it says cancel. then it shows you lists of reasons.


no, this cannot be.
when you hit 'start trip', there s no longer any cancel button
im pretty sure many people will chime in and support me on this
(this is for Android app on Uber. guess you talking about Lyft)


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> no, this cannot be.
> when you hit 'start trip', there s no longer any cancel button
> im pretty sure many people will chime in and support me on this
> (this is for Android app on Uber. guess you talking about Lyft)


no, I have cancelled after I began a ride.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> no, this cannot be.
> when you hit 'start trip', there s no longer any cancel button
> im pretty sure many people will chime in and support me on this
> (this is for Android app on Uber. guess you talking about Lyft)


Driver doesnt have cancel, but rider still does


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

taarbo said:


> Driver doesnt have cancel, but rider still does


right, I understand the rider does
but is it technically possible for them to take a 15min ride,then cancel right before they get to their destination?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

By all means don't end the trip. Keep charging that customers credit card after YOU have ordered them out of your car and they have complied. I mean in CA, and many other states, you could end up charged with a crime but hey....you go girl.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

taarbo said:


> Driver doesnt have cancel, but rider still does


This is correct after all. I checked the information button during a trip that was open, the cancel trip is no longer an option after the trip starts.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

sounds like you have kicked out a lot of pax lol.
i should have dumped that ***** 1 mile from the terminal. i am afraid of getting in trouble for doing that though.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I thought the cancel buttonh was now hidden in the Waybill page.

Can you no longer access the Waybill page after you start the trip?

I will double check when next online


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

This is actually not a bad idea

Just tell them to get the **** out and drive/park out of view and wait for them to cancel

My only concern is the pax knowing/not knowing they can cancel an ongoing ride

I've only been one the verge of throwing someone out once. In hindsight i think once it gets to that point it's wise to just to follow through and tell them to **** off cuz you will get a shit rating even if you're patient enough to take them to their destination. Might as well get rid of them asap.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

sammy44 said:


> sounds like you have kicked out a lot of pax lol.
> i should have dumped that ***** 1 mile from the terminal. i am afraid of getting in trouble for doing that though.


*You can't get trouble (by the law or Uber!) if you dump them on a well lit and safe place.*
i.e. not in a crip or bloods neighbourhood with tons of criminals around.

I dumped two disrespectful guys in Hollywood I stopped at a gas station because I know they have cameras and in worst case if anything had escalated
there would be a rescording that LAPD could take a look at.

The second I dumped in Corona, I was just a few blocks from the pickup location and he was also very disrespectful so I returned to his original pick up location and told him to leave my car.
which he refused several times, when I got out of my car and openend his door I yelled pretty loud so some of his neighbours would eventually hear "GET OUT OF MY CAR, YOU ARE NOT WELCOME" then he finally got out. and started taking pictures of my license plate.
I have sent emails to Uber support for both cases and nothing ever happened to me. Uber apologized for my experience I will try to find Ubers response and post it.

I am aware that I must have gotten a one star rating but I don't know for sure if Uber adjusted it since I explained them what happened.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> right, I understand the rider does
> but is it technically possible for them to take a 15min ride,then cancel right before they get to their destination?


can anybody confirm this? how long does the cancel button stay available on the riders end?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *You can't get trouble (by the law or Uber!) if you dump them on a well lit and safe place.*
> i.e. not in a crip or bloods neighbourhood with tons of criminals around.
> 
> I dumped two disrespectful guys in Hollywood I stopped at a gas station because I know they have cameras and in worst case if anything had escalated
> ...


Good on ya. No one needs to tolerate bad behavior.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I thought the cancel buttonh was now hidden in the Waybill page.
> 
> Can you no longer access the Waybill page after you start the trip?
> 
> I will double check when next online


It's not there after trip has started, that's why I posted the picture.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I stopped at a gas station because I know they have cameras and in worst case if anything had escalated
> there would be a rescording that LAPD could take a look at.


That's really smart. As a woman, I'm not sure if a belligerent person would listen to me or if I would be in danger having to ask someone to leave the car, so I like this idea, and/or if you are close to a police station.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

lol.. thank you CityGirl...

I explain my wisdom like this : I was a German taxidriver and that's what they for example will teach you there.
As a driver we are always on the looser side we need to be smarter than the pax.

If I had a girlfriend I would probably beg her to not work at nights..
I wish we would be allowed to work at the Airports then I could tell you to rather just work airports and no bars / nightlife people.
Rather make less money but be safe sister


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> That's really smart. As a woman, I'm not sure if a belligerent person would listen to me or if I would be in danger having to ask someone to leave the car, so I like this idea, and/or if you are close to a police station.


Ok...so your a woman so you know how to make cookies. If the passenger is a guy just roll down his window and toss a few cookies in a zip lock bag out the window, make sure he sees it. He will get out. If he hesitates toss out a pint of milk to seal the deal.

Seriously though....if you feel you have to eject someone from your car end the ride. They are no longer paying for the service and have no right to occupy your time. If they refuse pick up your phone and bring up the dial pad. Tell them once more that the ride is over and to exit your vehicle. If they refuse dial 911 and tell the dispatcher your location and that you have a passenger who is refusing to leave your vehicle and you need an officer to respond immediately. Of they ask if you are scared...say yes. I would also recommend that you do this on speaker phone so they can hear the dispatcher say...911 what's your emergency?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> lol.. thank you CityGirl...
> 
> I explain my wisdom like this : I was a German taxidriver and that's what they for example will teach you there.
> As a driver we are always on the looser side we need to be smarter than the pax.
> ...


Thanks, for this reason I do not work nights--but jerks are not always confined to nights.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...so your a woman so you know how to make cookies. If the passenger is a guy just roll down his window and toss a few cookies in a zip lock bag out the window, make sure he sees it. He will get out. If he hesitates toss out a pint of milk to seal the deal.
> 
> Seriously though....if you feel you have to eject someone from your car end the ride. They are no longer paying for the service and have no right to occupy your time. If they refuse pick up your phone and bring up the dial pad. Tell them once more that the ride is over and to exit your vehicle. If they refuse dial 911 and tell the dispatcher your location and that you have a passenger who is refusing to leave your vehicle and you need an officer to respond immediately. Of they ask if you are scared...say yes. I would also recommend that you do this on speaker phone so they can hear the dispatcher say...911 what's your emergency?


Thank you, definitely. I think it's really important to think about this and have it planned ahead of time, so that when under pressure/scared/threatened you can act. Good advice, I appreciate it. And LOL on the cookies.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Thank you, definitely. I think it's really important to think about this and have it planned ahead of time, so that when under pressure/scared/threatened you can act. Good advice, I appreciate it. And LOL on the cookies.


Remember...the clear zip lock bag is for the bait cookies to get them out of the car. If you are on the fence about calling the police give them a cookie from the red Baggie. Those are the ones with the roofies in them. After after a few minute you can just drag them out of the car and they won't remember even taking an über when they wake up.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Remember...the clear zip lock bag is for the bait cookies to get them out of the car. If you are on the fence about calling the police give them a cookie from the red Baggie. Those are the ones with the roofies in them. After after a few minute you can just drag them out of the car and they won't remember even taking an über when they wake up.


Voice of experience? Bill Cosby School of Driving?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Voice of experience? Bill Cosby School of Driving?


Pfft.....taught Bill everything he knows.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

LMAO.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> can anybody confirm this? how long does the cancel button stay available on the riders end?


Riders can cancel at anytime before and during an active ride. This has been mentioned many times here on the forum where drivers have been canceled on part way thru rides.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

I havent had any rides canceled mid-trip, but if and when that happens I do expect Uber to pay me for the ride, I mean I do the driving and they take their 25% and stuff so they need to handle everything on the payment side and as a driver I dontr want to be worried about not getting paid


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Riders can cancel at anytime before and during an active ride. This has been mentioned many times here on the forum where drivers have been canceled on part way thru rides.


I have been lucky that no passenger has done that to me yet. Ubers system did it once though. He event and their system crashed.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> right, I understand the rider does
> but is it technically possible for them to take a 15min ride,then cancel right before they get to their destination?


then they will have an additional 20 mile trip before I'll let them out


----------



## Suberman (Dec 17, 2014)

The two crowds of people I have the MOST problem with is drunks and young teenagers in packs. Going out past 9pm is risky.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Milfs. Milfs are the ones that cause me the most problems. They are all hands. I feel so victimized.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Riders can cancel at anytime before and during an active ride. This has been mentioned many times here on the forum where drivers have been canceled on part way thru rides.


i did a search and found none
i did a search for the word cancel in the topic only, and only 20 topics came up
can you point me to any topics on this issue?


----------



## TheUberNooby (Dec 23, 2014)

Great advice OP, thanks. One question, if someone gets in your car and says they want to go to a place 60 miles away and you don't want to, can you cancel prior to starting the trip without getting 1 starred? 

Seems like the driver has the power before the trip starts, then the passenger gets it after the trip starts (unless you use the "Get Out And Cancel Yourself" (GOACY) trick).


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TheUberNooby said:


> Great advice OP, thanks. One question, if someone gets in your car and says they want to go to a place 60 miles away and you don't want to, can you cancel prior to starting the trip without getting 1 starred?
> .


You can cancel at any time before you hit that begin trip button, although not sure how ethical it is to not accept a trip due to length, I mean you do get paid for it. And for me personally, I love the longer trips,more money for less driving around waiting for shorter trips


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

But right back on topic: I'm not sure waiting for the rider to cancel is the best option, because most likely it would involve you doing something unethical, or illegal. Like say you began a trip in a surge,but you kick them out and are waiting for the rider to cancel. Several things can happen here:

- pax doesnt cancel
- pax decides they dont want a ride,so they dont order another uberx(which mean they might not go back in their phone to even cancel, they would need to cancel to order another uber 1st)
- pax's friend decide to order uber(again so that the orig pax doesnt go back into phone to see a current uber and to cancel)

Now whole time while you are either sitting there waiting, or you driving off, you are charging money to the pax card, for a ride they did not receive. Again if this is a surge, you are basically stealing a lot of money. Because for one, if the pax decides to cancel 30min later, they have paid for a ride they did not have. Also, the pax would have to cancel the ride, AND contact customer service to get the amount taken off.

Also, you yourself cannot pick up any more pax until your last pax cancels it(or you end trip). The pax could easily cancel the next day ,if they supposedly can always cancel. Im sure at some point the trip would automatically cancel if the pax doesnt do it,which again means money on his card, that he would have to contact custer service to correct. 

Furthermore, not everybody checks their credit card like that,or email,and could easily be paying their credit min balance without looking at the charges. So you could be gettting paid $100 for a trip you didnt do. Akin to stealing....

If a pax does not get a ride, and is denied a ride, all they should have to do is cancel. Not cancel AND contact customer service.

The most ethical thing to do is if you already began trip, is to cancel it yourself (hit end trip),and then of course just do the fare review and explain the situation. You could easily wait all night long for the pax to cancel and at most get $10 for the cancel if they do, where you lost over $100 in possible rides because your app was still running his trip....


----------



## TheUberNooby (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, great points Bart, thanks!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I had to hit the eject button tonight. The stinkiest **** I have smelled in one hell of a long time got in and asked to be taken to a destination 20 minutes away. Hell no; this guy smelled so bad it made me feel like vomiting. He had to go.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

If i'm kicking someone out of my car, i'd probably not be giving a shit about my damn rating..! I'd just want them to go away. Plus i'd love to 1 star them as well. 
If you're a good driver, one bad rating shouldn't worry you so much.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

TheUberNooby said:


> Great advice OP, thanks. One question, if someone gets in your car and says they want to go to a place 60 miles away and you don't want to, can you cancel prior to starting the trip without getting 1 starred?
> 
> Seems like the driver has the power before the trip starts, then the passenger gets it after the trip starts (unless you use the "Get Out And Cancel Yourself" (GOACY) trick).


Yes. It's your car. If they won't provide you with the destination, put them out. Many pax wait until they are in the car to enter the destination because they think we won't pick them up if we know the destination in advance. They don't know that we can see the destination until we begin the trip! I am not shy about calling ahead to ask the destination.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> By all means don't end the trip. Keep charging that customers credit card after YOU have ordered them out of your car and they have complied. I mean in CA, and many other states, you could end up charged with a crime but hey....you go girl.


What would the crime be?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> What would the crime be?


It might be considered theft to keep the meter running, but you can blame technical problems. Also, if you contact Uber to get it adjusted and try to shut off your phone if you are prevented from cancelling.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> It might be considered theft to keep the meter running, but you can blame technical problems. Also, if you contact Uber to get it adjusted and try to shut off your phone if you are prevented from cancelling.


That'd be quite a stretch, we will agree. After all, the rider requested the ride and the driver complied. And since the driver app has no cancel feature, the driver can't be expected to commit rating suicide by ending the trip. This situation is entirely on the pax, not the driver.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> Yes. It's your car. If they won't provide you with the destination, put them out. Many pax wait until they are in the car to enter the destination because they think we won't pick them up if we know the destination in advance. They don't know that we can see the destination until we begin the trip! I am not shy about calling ahead to ask the destination.


I've never had a problem with pax telling me where to go without entering it in. Sometimes people know where they want to go but dont know the address. Just last night I had a group of students ask if they could just tell me where they were going. I said sure. They gave me great directions and since it was surge I made $33 in about 15 minutes. They just didn't know the address where they were going. This has happened many times and I always have no problems and they are usually really good fares.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

I agree, I've never had a customer not tell me where to go, matter of fact many people tell me where to go ?? I texted a customer to ask where their destination was being that I was passed the exit to their location and they responded that they didn't know but it was 6 blocks away. Canceled that ride....


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

I wonder if I calmly ask to see their phone. "Sir, ma'am the app is not uhhh..,.may I see your phone? (Hit cancel) Yep I believe you ended your request?? I will take you back (if close) - I will let you out here and let you sort out your phone." that should at least make them feel stranded and more grateful. I see cash and or begging next.

If I can't get them to cancel I will just Uber on. I'm a female and men feel rejected so easily. I always know there might be a problem when they want to sit up front. It's not a date! Don't ask me personal questions, no I don't want to come inside = 1 star. 

I hate I may have to start lying to protect my ratings. i am going to tell myself I'm just acting. I probably won't have more problems if I lie and say I am saving up money to sneak away from my mafia boyfriend. He thinks I am watching a movie with my girlfriends right now. 

"Sometimes I give mean customer's info to him and say they followed me from the gas station or tried to grab my ass (lol) this keeps him busy. He is such a bully. "


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Yes, only if you havent started the trip yet. If you have, theres no cancel button.
> 
> But my question is, if you wait for them to cancel, what if they dont....and your trip just keeps on going, then I guess you done for the night.
> And if the pax can cancel like that, couldnt they just take a 20min trip,and hit the cancel button 2min before the stop? aka free ride? or $5 (although i have seen a $10 cancel on my trip list)


If a PAX cancels en route it will charge them the fare up to that point. One time I was having trouble with my phone ending the trip, I guess because I was in a low cell signal area, so the PAX ended up cancelling it on his end. The fare popped up as normal.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

gman said:


> If a PAX cancels en route it will charge them the fare up to that point. One time I was having trouble with my phone ending the trip, I guess because I was in a low cell signal area, so the PAX ended up cancelling it on his end. The fare popped up as normal.


 But it stops fare where the pax ended it? Will there be a cancellation sound if the pax ends the trip during the trip?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> But it stops fare where the pax ended it? Will there be a cancellation sound if the pax ends the trip during the trip?


Yes, the sound is that of the pax getting punched in the mouth and then rolling out to the curb.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

I've had people cancel mid-trip twice, Both times it was when the account holder was not in the car. In one instance, guy got his 1 night stand a uber and cancelled halfway to the destination. So I pull over and tell the girl, the trip was cancelled do you have the Uber App, blah blah blah (this is a good time to give your promo code). When they cancel, they still get charged whatever the fare was up to that point, though. Just be aware and have your phone in sight.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Yes, only if you havent started the trip yet. If you have, theres no cancel button.
> 
> But my question is, if you wait for them to cancel, what if they dont....and your trip just keeps on going, then I guess you done for the night.
> And if the pax can cancel like that, couldnt they just take a 20min trip,and hit the cancel button 2min before the stop? aka free ride? or $5 (although i have seen a $10 cancel on my trip list)


No because you can see it right away on your phone that they cancelled. It happened to me and i saw it right away and i told them they had to send another request. All of this while i stopped my car in a parking lot. I wasn't gonna continue and they knew it. Wether it was by mistake or not.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Luis_NJ1214 said:


> No because you can see it right away on your phone that they cancelled..


yes i know we're notified,but not everybody has their phone mounted to their steering wheel so they can see it right away
the blower is picking up the phone when trip done and see cancelled on it
see if you know where you going,you not constantly looking at your phone as are most drivers who rely heavily on the navigation


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> But right back on topic: I'm not sure waiting for the rider to cancel is the best option, because most likely it would involve you doing something unethical, or illegal. Like say you began a trip in a surge,but you kick them out and are waiting for the rider to cancel. Several things can happen here:
> 
> - pax doesnt cancel
> - pax decides they dont want a ride,so they dont order another uberx(which mean they might not go back in their phone to even cancel, they would need to cancel to order another uber 1st)
> ...


Here's what you do. Actually I have legitimately had to do this a couple times.

After you dump the offending pax to the curb, drive a little bit away or just wait for about a minute where you are. Then text the pax that you are having trouble with the phone ending the trip on your end, and for them to go ahead and cancel the trip. I have had to do this a couple times when I kept getting a network error on my phone trying to end a trip. So voila, they cancel, they can't rate you and you get paid the full fare. Beautiful. Actually they may jump at the chance to cancel the trip because they may assume (erroneously), that they will not be charged for the trip if they cancel it.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> yes i know we're notified,but not everybody has their phone mounted to their steering wheel so they can see it right away
> the blower is picking up the phone when trip done and see cancelled on it
> see if you know where you going,you not constantly looking at your phone as are most drivers who rely heavily on the navigation


So you know how to get to every riders destination. Good for you! . Its called paying attention!! By the way. Your flip phone maybe will beep when they cancel.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Why WOULDN'T you have the phone mounted on your dash? That's your bread and butter right there. Keep it ALWAYS in sight.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

D Town said:


> Why WOULDN'T you have the phone mounted on your dash? That's your bread and butter right there. Keep it ALWAYS in sight.


Exactly. I don't know how to get to a specific location. I also have a GPS


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

yes. they can cancel rigjt in the middle of the ride. I've had it happen to me while halfway to the destination.. the passenger was on another person's ticket who had ordered the car for them, but he had me drive to make a short detour to pay his phone bill on the way.. the person who was paying for the ride was monitoring the route on their phone, got passed at the extra stop and canceled the ride... the guy ended up paying me cash for the rest of the ride.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> yes. they can cancel rigjt in the middle of the ride. I've had it happen to me while halfway to the destination.. the passenger was on another person's ticket who had ordered the car for them, but he had me drive to make a short detour to pay his phone bill on the way.. the person who was paying for the ride was monitoring the route on their phone, got passed at the extra stop and canceled the ride... the guy ended up paying me cash for the rest of the ride.


Very dangerous move on your part. After the ride was canceled, you were driving with NO insurance at all, unless you have a commercial policy. Yes, it was kind of the pax to pay you cash, but had a mishap occurred, you had zero insurance coverage and 100% liability. Driving for U/L is dangerous enough as it is. In the future, please don't increase your exposure like you did with this pax. It could have cost you everything. If a ride cancels before the destination is reached, pull over and eject all riders from the car immediately. Yes, the Uber-provided insurance is shit, but if the ride cancels before dest, you have NO insurances for you, your car, your pax, or anything or anyone else.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> ". Yes, the Uber-provided insurance is shit, but if the ride cancels before dest, you have NO insurances for you, your car, your pax, or anything or anyone else.


actually, if you give the person a free ride, then the insurance covers you
insurances covers if you give your friends rides now right?
are you saying if you picked up a hitchhiker (again free), insurance wouldn't cover them as well?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

D Town said:


> Why WOULDN'T you have the phone mounted on your dash? That's your bread and butter right there. Keep it ALWAYS in sight.


well, i know most of the streets
and when I use navigation, i normally LISTEN to it, not look at it
now surely nobody will fault me for paying more attention to the road than my cell phone now right???????????????????????????????


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> actually, if you give the person a free ride, then the insurance covers you
> insurances covers if you give your friends rides now right?
> are you saying if you picked up a hitchhiker (again free), insurance would cover them as well?


Free ride = personal insurance coverage.
Pax paying you cash = livery service = no insurance coverage.


----------



## OtotheG (Feb 12, 2015)

I picked up a lady at a b&b. It was a surge but when she hop in she was explaining to me that her uber app was acting up and that it said it was still searching for the driver. Well she pushes to cancel trip 1 block after I started the trip. She got charge the fare plus a cancelation fee. Made $9 on that one block. Told her to request me again, and I got it. Took her to her destination.
I emailed uber letting them know what happen. They said that she could still complain on the first charge, but if her story matches mine, that they will leave it like that.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OtotheG said:


> I picked up a lady at a b&b. It was a surge but when she hop in she was explaining to me that her uber app was acting up and that it said it was still searching for the driver. Well she pushes to cancel trip 1 block after I started the trip. She got charge the fare plus a cancelation fee. Made $9 on that one block. Told her to request me again, and I got it. Took her to her destination.
> I emailed uber letting them know what happen. They said that she could still complain on the first charge, but if her story matches mine, that they will leave it like that.


Just so you know, in general Uber's policy is to side with the passenger and throw the driver under the bus. Then back up the bus and drive over the driver again.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well, i know most of the streets
> and when I use navigation, i normally LISTEN to it, not look at it
> now surely nobody will fault me for paying more attention to the road than my cell phone now right???????????????????????????????


If its on your dash you don't have to look far. It'd be more of a distraction to check your speed. If you can go without navigation more power to you but I like the ability to see every little alert that pops up and respond accordingly.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> If its on your dash you don't have to look far. It'd be more of a distraction to check your speed. If you can go without navigation more power to you but I like the ability to see every little alert that pops up and respond accordingly.


I got a lil air (a/c) vent clip for one of my phones at T mobile for $30. It works so nicely. It is very small. It is adjustable. I clip (really you just slight push it into your air vent) to my vent and viola, no more phone is sliding around or in cup holder. The customers can also watch the GPS and will comment more, "No keep straight, you cannot get through that way, I don't know why GPS always says go that way, turn right (left), " etc . I am thinking about clipping my second phone as well. For some reason it is always in my seat and I have to move it when there is someone who needs to sit in the front. These phones on dash makes your car look more organized (because it is)


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

If you're kicking someone out of your car, I assume it's because they're being a total ass or they are drunk and incoherent, or something like that. So why would you expect them to do what you ask them to after they get out of your car? If I got asked to leave, I wouldn't be inclined to do anything the driver told me to.

If the ride starts and no one cancels, doesn't it keep running "forever"? Wouldn't this keep you from getting pinged for another rider? Or make it look like you dropped off the rider and were trying to keep the meter running to run up their tab? None of those sound good.

I've never asked anyone to leave early- but then I don't drive late night or in areas where my spidey sense tells me there might be problems. Every rider I've had, I would be OK with driving again (though I'd like some of them to want longer rides).


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea I don't end the trip. I turn my GPS signal off for about 15 minutes.


----------

